# Meladdo x Minx



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Meladdo my fuzzy (question mark) x Minx Fuzzy Blue (carries Broken)

Can only assume my odd fuzzy man is a Broken.
Sill stumped on colour though.
I have a browny ginger-ish broken babe here that looks like him as a youngster.

pretty prettys.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww, what a cute bundle of wrinkly cuteness!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful bubs! Such interesting markings! (And I love the little wrinkly baldness!)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  Congrats!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! What do they look like now?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

They looking pretty (but just one broken girl in the bunch - how typical !!)
Some funky looking fuzzy banded brokens though they're still as mad as a box of frogs at the minute.

Some pics from yesterday. 
- they're 3 going on 4 weeks (?) off top of my head.


----------

